# Delta Planer 22-401



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I had responded to a Houston area craigslist ad about some belt sanders (3"x21"). While there, after buying two belt sanders for $15, I noticed an old planer sitting under other stuff. I inquired and he told me that he bought it from the Hunstville ISD for $50. He never got to test it because its 3 phase. I dont have 3 phase either but my woodworking mentor does at his shop. I forklift it off of our vehicle onto a pallet and put it close to 3 phase power. It fired right up!!!!! I dont know what I am going to do with it because I dont have 3 phase power. I could get a single phase motor I suppose. I could get one of the converter thingies but I dont really understand them and there are so many to choose from. I could sell it and get closer to getting a single phase machine. 

I cant tell if the motor says 5 horse of 3 horse. I cant seem to find any information on the planer (horsepower, value, reviews) and I am hoping one of you gentleman or ladies can point me in the correct direction. 

I am glad it works though, that would have been a $50 dollar hit.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey man,

I don't know a ton about all the phases of motors, but I do understand the concept of it. If I were you, I would most likely sell the machine after cleaning it up a bit, such as, replacing broken or worn out parts if any, just to give it that little extra thing that people look for when they buy stuff. I would ask close to the amount of the price that a single phase machine would cost me. Probably your best bet man, Nice steal though, It's nice to cop on some good deals now and again.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

40 lb sack of crawfish? lol


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> 40 lb sack of crawfish? lol


I do love them crawfish. I also enjoy your town while I am there. I need to use this piece or convert it into something that will further my shop. Dinning tables are my goal. I want to buy lumber in the rough, like I am doing now, and use my own machines to make it useable. Currently I am using another mans machines. I've got this that I am turning into a shop. I have sold most of the stuff in here since I took those pictures the other day.

I was smart enough to keep the majority of those trash cans. I kept shop brooms and dust pans too. If you look closely at the first picture you can tell somebody took the part of the building off that supports that front bay door and lets it slide. I have found the hardware and will be fixing that. The idiot did that without asking so he could back his Kenworth into it and not take his stacks off. It currently has a 110 romex wire coming from the house in front of it. I bought a 220 service entrance rated breaker box and some other electrical gear yesterday. There is a pole with a meter can on it right next to the building. Each 220 machine will be on its own breaker.

The last picture shows the service coming directly off of the pole and into the building. Thats where I am going to put the breaker box. Building is 40' x 50'


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> The last picture shows the service coming directly off of the pole and into the building. Thats where I am going to put the breaker box. Building is 40' x 50'


I noticed it's a bit dusty in there, and I assume you have an army of teenagers dying to mop, but man... you sure did go whole-hog on getting buckets. Bravo, I say!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, if it was me... At $50 if it's in good running order I would change the motor out to a 220v 1 phase and keep the planer.

Looks like your going to have a nice shop all said and done! 

When were you down in g-town?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Find yourself a 5 or 7 1/2 HP 3 phase motor, buy a few dollars worth of capacitors from Grainger or someplace similar, add a small 3 phase distribution box, a handfull of wire and build a Rotary Phase Converter. With an RPC you need never fear 3 phase power again! Although 5 hp is probably sufficient, by using a 7 1/2 hp motor to start with you'll have your bases covered on the planer and future machines. You'll be able to get those big boy toys that show up at industrial auctions all the time. There is tons of info on building an RPC. Here's a good link to get you started. http://www.nojolt.com/how-to-build-a-rotary-phase-converter.shtml. Google "rotary phase converter" and you'll get hundred of more links. If you don't want to build your own, eBay is a good source for already made ones.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> When were you down in g-town?


Early last year. It was a hole in the wall bar type of cookoff. I will let you know when I get the invite again this year. Let ya taste some pork spare ribs with a pineapple habanero glaze. Feed ya some 16 hour hickory smoked brisket. More importantly, drink some Lone Star. :thumbsup:




JohnK007 said:


> Find yourself a 5 or 7 1/2 HP 3 phase motor, buy a few dollars worth of capacitors from Grainger or someplace similar, add a small 3 phase distribution box, a handfull of wire and build a Rotary Phase Converter. With an RPC you need never fear 3 phase power again! Although 5 hp is probably sufficient, by using a 7 1/2 hp motor to start with you'll have your bases covered on the planer and future machines. You'll be able to get those big boy toys that show up at industrial auctions all the time. There is tons of info on building an RPC. Here's a good link to get you started. http://www.nojolt.com/how-to-build-a-rotary-phase-converter.shtml. Google "rotary phase converter" and you'll get hundred of more links. If you don't want to build your own, eBay is a good source for already made ones.


Build my own huh? I like that idea. I am for sure going to read that nojolt deal. Thanks a bunch


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> Early last year. It was a hole in the wall bar type of cookoff. I will let you know when I get the invite again this year. Let ya taste some pork spare ribs with a pineapple habanero glaze. Feed ya some 16 hour hickory smoked brisket. More importantly, drink some Lone Star. :thumbsup:


Sounds great!... You can bring the planer when ya come! Haha


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Sounds great!... You can bring the planer when ya come! Haha


Ha, good try. I think I am going to get the converter and run it. I like that old school stuff. my goal is dinning room tables. Thats what I want to make and sell. I love them. I think that planer will help me get started.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> Ha, good try. I think I am going to get the converter and run it. I like that old school stuff. my goal is dinning room tables. Thats what I want to make and sell. I love them. I think that planer will help me get started.


lol... I'm just teasing, I still think replacing the motor is s better idea than a RFC.... unless you plan to buy some other 3 phase tools...


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> lol... I'm just teasing, I still think replacing the motor is s better idea than a RFC.... unless you plan to buy some other 3 phase tools...


That is the dilemma. I am seeing 3phase equipment go for very reasonable prices. It might be worth it to get hooked up with a really good phase converter.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> That is the dilemma. I am seeing 3phase equipment go for very reasonable prices. It might be worth it to get hooked up with a really good phase converter.


Well, and that's what I was saying... If you think you'll end up with additional 3 phase equipment by all means go that route. 

Make sure you size your RFC large enough to handle it all. Have you checked into getting 3 phase service dropped to the shop?...


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Well, and that's what I was saying... If you think you'll end up with additional 3 phase equipment by all means go that route.
> 
> Make sure you size your RFC large enough to handle it all._* Have you checked into getting 3 phase service dropped to the shop?*_...


Yes I have. Believe it or not CenterPoint Energy told me it will cost me roughly $10,000 to have it in my shop. Here is the part that is  up, 3 phase service is at the end of my street less than ½ mile away. On my street :furious:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> Yes I have. Believe it or not CenterPoint Energy told me it will cost me roughly $10,000 to have it in my shop. Here is the part that is  up, 3 phase service is at the end of my street less than ½ mile away. On my street :furious:


GEEZ!!! that's crazy... I don't have 3 phase in my shop or any tools that need it... Just 220v.

I don't know how the prices compare, but I did notice grizzly tools has quite the selection RPC's though... Do you have 220v service? You'll need it, I think, for a RPC...

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> GEEZ!!! that's crazy... I don't have 3 phase in my shop or any tools that need it... Just 220v.
> 
> I don't know how the prices compare, but I did notice grizzly tools has quite the selection RPC's though... Do you have 220v service? You'll need it, I think, for a RPC...
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


I have just purchased a GE 200 amp service entrance rated breaker box with breakers. There is a meter can on the pole that is attached to the building. The wires from the street to the pole are all there. I will call CenterPoint Energy over there to hook it up as soon as I talk somebody into coming over here and show me how to install that breaker box and wire it up. I dont really have electrician money at the moment. It may come to that though. :blink:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> I have just purchased a GE 200 amp service entrance rated breaker box with breakers. There is a meter can on the pole that is attached to the building. The wires from the street to the pole are all there. I will call CenterPoint Energy over there to hook it up as soon as I talk somebody into coming over here and show me how to install that breaker box and wire it up. I dont really have electrician money at the moment. It may come to that though. :blink:


So there's no existing breaker box in the shop? The wiring part is pretty straight forward... All you need to, I think, have the power dropped is a service pannel and your main breaker... Sounds like a beer and burgers day if you have any electrically savvy friends!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> So there's no existing breaker box in the shop? The wiring part is pretty straight forward... All you need to, I think, have the power dropped is a service pannel and your main breaker... Sounds like a beer and burgers day if you have any electrically savvy friends!


Yeah, for some reason, somebody before I got the place took the breaker box out. There is conduit running around at waist level all around the building for receptacles (110) but no wire in them. At the top of the building is conduit running all around it and the wire is still in it and lights are running off of it now. I have run some romax from the house for those. Looking forward to getting service. Do you have any idea what kind of wire I need to feed those conduit runs at waste level for my receptacles?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, in my experience 14-2 is fine for lighting, but for a couple tools and such as much as 20 amp 12-2 is the way to go.

Ya need 20 amp breakers for a typical shop run and breaker size is actualy more to protect the wire than anything... Do some searching on 110v amp wire load ratings. You want a higher rating on your wire than on ur breaker... And obviously a higher breaker rating than ur tools.

My shop has 2 220v, 1 110 20 amp for lighting a 1 20 amp for misc tool plug ins...

I started to go with one 220 as i rarely use 2 machines (that size) at once, but i decided As I would be buying a 220 compressor and dust collector it would be smarter to have seperate runs... I ran 10-3 x2 for my 220 lines with double 20 amp breakers.

Hope that helps!?!?!?


----------

